# Mooloolaba Saturday 17-03-07



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Im a possibility Ross. Will let you know for certain either tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Ross,

Are you still planning on heading out tomorrow morning?

I would be keen to join in on the action.
Haven't really done much offshore kayaking and so would prefer to have a few others around.
Looking at the surfcam from Moolooaba surf club it looks more like a pond there today.

Ash


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

See you there!


----------

